# strange log message log ncat

## h4x0r4f33dom

Hi

i have a very strange error ffrom ncat log the other day:

Message from syslogd@bbis at Oct 20 15:30:47 ...

 kernel:[3271926.584922] Stack:

Message from syslogd@bbis at Oct 20 15:30:47 ...

 kernel:[3271926.585035] Call Trace:

Message from syslogd@bbis at Oct 20 15:30:47 ...

 kernel:[3271926.585134]  <IRQ>

Message from syslogd@bbis at Oct 20 15:30:47 ...

 kernel:[3271926.692073]  <EOI>

Message from syslogd@bbis at Oct 20 15:30:47 ...

 kernel:[3271926.692151] Code: c0 74 23 48 ba 00 00 00 00 00 16 00 00 48 01 d3 4

8 ba b7 6d db b6 6d db b6 6d 48 c1 fb 03 48 0f af da 48 89 58 20 5b c3 90 57 9d

<66> 66 90 66 90 c3 fa 66 66 90 66 66 90 c3 fb 66 66 90 66 66 90

Message from syslogd@bbis at Oct 20 15:30:47 ...

 kernel:[3271946.953429] Stack:

Message from syslogd@bbis at Oct 20 15:30:47 ...

 kernel:[3271946.953654] Call Trace:

Message from syslogd@bbis at Oct 20 15:30:47 ...

 kernel:[3271946.953738]  <IRQ>

Message from syslogd@bbis at Oct 20 15:30:47 ...

 kernel:[3271947.041466]  <EOI>

Message from syslogd@bbis at Oct 20 15:30:47 ...

 kernel:[3271947.041612] Code: 24 0c bf 1b 00 00 00 e8 ab fb ff ff f6 c4 04 0f 9

5 c0 0f b6 c0 48 83 c4 10 c3 90 57 9d 66 66 90 66 90 c3 89 ff 89 b7 00 b0 5f ff

<c3> 89 ff 8b 87 00 b0 5f ff c3 48 8b 07 25 ff 00 00 00 c3 48 8b

Message from syslogd@bbis at Oct 20 15:30:53 ...

 kernel:[3271947.149490] Stack:

Message from syslogd@bbis at Oct 20 15:30:53 ...

 kernel:[3271947.149758] Call Trace:

Message from syslogd@bbis at Oct 20 15:30:53 ...

 kernel:[3271947.626416] Code: 83 e4 01 48 8b 83 90 00 00 00 65 8b 14 25 08 cc 0

0 00 48 63 ca 48 8b 80 10 03 00 00 48 03 04 cd c0 dc 68 81 49 63 cc 48 83 c1 02

<48> ff 04 c8 48 8b 83 90 00 00 00 83 b8 f4 02 00 00 00 74 2d 31

Message from syslogd@bbis at Oct 20 15:30:53 ...

 kernel:[3271947.627759] Stack:

Message from syslogd@bbis at Oct 20 15:30:53 ...

 kernel:[3271947.627794] Call Trace:

Message from syslogd@bbis at Oct 20 15:30:53 ...

 kernel:[3271947.627859] Code: 8b 24 25 f0 f0 00 00 e8 ef 5e 26 00 85 c0 0f 84 5

1 01 00 00 48 8b 1d 1e da 6f 00 4d 63 ec 49 c1 e5 03 48 83 eb 58 e9 ed 00 00 00

<48> 8b 43 68 65 48 8b 14 25 60 f8 00 00 4a 8b 2c 28 48 8b 45 50

can anyone shed the light on this ?

----------

## Ant P.

One last question, since you've ignored any attempts at first contact in your previous threads: are you a human or a spambot setting up protospam?

----------

